# Spanish & Blues !



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

On this past Monday, got into some nice spanish mackerel and bluefish on the flyrod. I was fishing various grass flats in the sound towards Ft. Pickens. A chartreuse size 2 popper on a 8 wt. rod was the ticket.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Anything left of that popper?? :no:


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

*Tippet?*

Great fun! - what sort of tippet did you use for those toothy critters?


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

The popper ain't pretty ! Was using a 40lb. mono leader tied to the popper on a loop knot. The leader was a 9ft. tapered to a 15 lb. tippet.


----------



## Redneckracoon (Jun 8, 2011)

man i've always wanted to flyfish those flats i keep on seeing tailing reds and everytime i drive by,(in a boat,of course) i see people catchin gator trout!


----------

